# Cutest Tortoise???



## Quince Wood (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the cutest tort (Granted i only have one species) is a sulcata there so tiny when you get them and their legs have the "spiky" things and even when they get big there still cute so what species do YOU think is the cutest?????


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the teeny, tiny species are the cutest. Like the little Homopus signatus.

http://home.caiway.nl/~loehr/tortoises.html


----------



## Tom (Jun 4, 2014)

For pure cuteness, I don't know how you beat a red foot or radiata baby...

Sulcata and leopards babies are definitely cute, but come on. Those colors and markings? Those little RF hatchling pics that Allegra, Jackrat and Jeff post look like candy.


----------



## Quince Wood (Jun 4, 2014)

They are cute but i have a feeling everyones cutest tort will be there own but im curious to see everyones reasons


----------



## yillt (Jun 4, 2014)

Marginated for sure. I am a marginated man (girl) and I think they are so beautiful. I love their markings but most of all they have the most (by far) confident and friendly personalities. They are ADORABLE AND LOVELY.


----------



## CourtneyG (Jun 4, 2014)

I think leopard hatchlings are adorable, but I also love my Panckes, more goofballs than adorable, but still.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 4, 2014)

Is this one cute enough to you?

I think so!!


----------



## Quince Wood (Jun 4, 2014)

Thats pretty cute!!!


----------



## Elohi (Jun 4, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Is this one cute enough to you?
> 
> I think so!!
> 
> ...


OMG you're killing me with cuteness!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 4, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Is this one cute enough to you?
> 
> I think so!!
> 
> ...



hate to say it because i feel like a traitor to my reds, but WOW that beat's a baby red's cuteness lol


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 4, 2014)

No....You are not. 

They all cute in many, many different ways.....


----------



## Quince Wood (Jun 4, 2014)

Now that is really cute! (not my pic i dont feed sulcatas fruit)


----------



## yillt (Jun 4, 2014)

I have seen that pic on the Internet. It is adorable and the tortoise is so sweet.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 4, 2014)

Do the @DeanS IT babies count for cutest? They get my vote...all those open mouth photos...I'm in love  lol


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Well they ll have their cuteness to them. I like the silky ones.

Get ready for,some cuteness overload here.
Baby sulcatas



Baby mahouti


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Egyptians


[/URL


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Baby Indian star


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Baby forstenii


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Baby Redfoot.


----------



## Saleama (Jun 4, 2014)

Not a tortoise, but baby box turtles with their little egg tooth still attached are pretty darn cute. I love the way they wiggle when they run away. And watching them try and tackle a big red worm! Priceless.


----------



## Saleama (Jun 4, 2014)

Kelly are these the babies you have from this year already or from years past?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Most from last year. I've been bad at photo documenting this year. Besides egg season has just begun. Only hatchers have been pancake some stars and red foots.


----------



## juli11 (Jun 4, 2014)

Tortadise where are the chacos?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

In the incubator  about another 10-11 months and we shall see those little buggers.


----------



## juli11 (Jun 4, 2014)

Cool good luck with them. Hopefully I will get some new ones in juli/August too )


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 4, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Baby Redfoot.




lol that cute little red looks shy, It's very new to the world isn't it?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> lol that cute little red looks shy, It's very new to the world isn't it?


Yeah this was taken just out of the egg.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 4, 2014)

Why do I see this thread ending badly?


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 4, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Baby Redfoot.


This is a really cute one.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Why do I see this thread ending badly?


Cute baby torts. What could go wrong?


----------



## turtledan77 (Jun 4, 2014)

I would have to say that the baby redfoot is the cutest tortoise!


----------



## Ashes (Jun 4, 2014)

I love my RF - and I love seeing all these pics!!

I also love the pics of really teensy ones, like this:

or just beauties like this:


----------



## yillt (Jun 4, 2014)

To me this is ADORABLE!!!!!!!Baby marginated. Not mine!


----------



## dichj13 (Jun 10, 2014)

I love them all!!! too cute you guys!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 10, 2014)

I absolutely love baby Aldabra pictures from Greg. They have the cutest "baby face" when they're little.


----------



## Camryn (Jul 24, 2014)

Im a sulcata owner, but I have to say Red foots are the cutest.. Their mouths open and their tiny little eyes


----------



## tortadise (Jul 24, 2014)

This guy is pretty cute. Loves to be on the "hunt" when it gets humid out.
Mahouti


----------



## Camryn (Jul 24, 2014)

tortadise said:


> This guy is pretty cute. Loves to be on the "hunt" when it gets humid out.
> Mahouti
> View attachment 88675



Omg so cute! Is that a turtle?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 24, 2014)

Camryn Oberfeld said:


> Omg so cute! Is that a turtle?


Yeah keeled box turtle from south east Asia. Pyxidea mouhotii


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 24, 2014)

He is super cute, Kelly!

I love baby turtles. Don't get me wrong, I love torts, but baby turtles are soooo tiny and goofy looking when they are little. It's hard to beat baby turtles.


----------



## Camryn (Jul 24, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Yeah keeled box turtle from south east Asia. Pyxidea mouhotii



Wow, that's fascinating. His eyes are so big


----------



## tortadise (Jul 24, 2014)

Y'all are right though the Redfoots are pretty hard to beat.
All different colors on these 3


----------



## Camryn (Jul 24, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Y'all are right though the Redfoots are pretty hard to beat.
> All different colors on these 3
> View attachment 88679
> 
> ...



AWW! So cute!


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 24, 2014)

_Pyxis_


----------



## Tortoises_are_amazing_714 (Jul 27, 2014)

Torts for the win


Tortoise Knowledge


----------



## smarch (Jul 28, 2014)

Can my answer just be all baby torts!? lol

I'd say any Russians and Sully's due to personality alone, it just makes them all the cuter. (and yeah I guess i'm biased owning a Russian on that one too!)

Aldabras between hatchling and yearling (and as they grow up too but theyre not in my top top list when theyre full sized)

Esspecially baby Cherry reds! just no words for the cuteness and all the brightness!

Haha I feel so wrong since they're all so cute and i'm leaving them out! Kinda hard to play favorites!


----------



## Flipper (Jul 28, 2014)

You may find this hard to believe but I think my Hermann's tort is the cutest 





But I agree that the baby It's are super adorable and Aldabraman's baby's melt my heart and his grown ups antics make me giggle


----------



## Elohi (Jul 29, 2014)

This guy is pretty much the cutest thing ever. Well so are my other Leo's but this one has a funny little personality too. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 29, 2014)

Elohi said:


> This guy is pretty much the cutest thing ever. Well so are my other Leo's but this one has a funny little personality too.
> View attachment 89308
> 
> 
> ...


Love the watermark!


----------



## Elohi (Jul 29, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Love the watermark!


I wanted it smaller but I created it with an app in my phone and couldn't "pinch" it any smaller LOL! I have to figure out how to get it a wee but smaller. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 29, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I wanted it smaller but I created it with an app in my phone and couldn't "pinch" it any smaller LOL! I have to figure out how to get it a wee but smaller.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I think it's size is good, it's readable & beautiful


----------



## enchilada (Aug 14, 2014)

when sulcata gets big, the size of their eyes dose not match up the size of their body (very tinny eyes on big head).
sometimes i feel those giant sulcatas gives me the "creepy" look .


----------



## pepsiandjac (Sep 4, 2014)

How can you possibly pick 1 and say its the cutest,they're all equally cute lol


----------



## DeanS (Feb 11, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Do the @DeanS IT babies count for cutest? They get my vote...all those open mouth photos...I'm in love  lol


Well! It looks like I'm a little late to this party...even with Heather's prompt
So, I'm going to post the series of IT-2...which includes the shot submitted to THE REPTILE REPORT!












@Team Gomberg @Moozillion @littleginsu


----------



## gingerbee (Feb 11, 2015)

tortadise said:


> This guy is pretty cute. Loves to be on the "hunt" when it gets humid out.
> Mahouti
> View attachment 88675


Omg that is so cute!!!what a picture!!


----------



## DeanS (Feb 11, 2015)

...or maybe this shot of IT-3 still half in the egg?!?!?


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 11, 2015)

OMG!!! Your photos of the ITs are OVER THE TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## Mavrik (Feb 11, 2015)

Cute is in the eyes of the beholder. This is my Thor, she is not a baby (she's about 2 yrs old) but who can resist a sulcata snuggling with her blanky?


----------



## Loohan (Feb 11, 2015)

Do 3-toed boxies count?







Pics taken last Nov.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 27, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Is this one cute enough to you?
> 
> I think so!!
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous, pretty, cute....you name it. Tell me please, what species is it?


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 27, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Baby Redfoot.


 That's so cute! Would youplease tell me what species it is? Thaks very much.


----------



## tortdad (Mar 27, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> That's so cute! Would youplease tell me what species it is? Thaks very much.


It tells you above the picture. It's a Redfoot tortoise. They are awesome by the way


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 27, 2015)

tortdad said:


> It tells you above the picture. It's a Redfoot tortoise. They are awesome by the way


 Ooops, and so sorry, I was concentrating so much on that cute little tort that I didn't even realize that its species was mentioned. Incredible but true. Thanks and sorry once again.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 27, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Gorgeous, pretty, cute....you name it. Tell me please, what species is it?


It's a baby Radiated Tortoise!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 28, 2015)

Tidgy is the cutest thing in the whole wide world.
To me.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is the cutest thing in the whole wide world.
> To me.


 I bet!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 28, 2015)

I vote for baby Russians & box turtles( with those big eyes).


----------



## jeffb (Apr 20, 2015)

Cuteness.


----------



## tobyandlydia (Apr 25, 2015)

My little one.


----------



## jeffb (Apr 25, 2015)

tobyandlydia said:


> View attachment 127456
> My little one.


----------



## jeffb (Apr 25, 2015)

cute tortoise, but keep in mind that the big strawberry hes about to eat is not good food for him, and he wont stay cute if he starts to develop deformities from improper diet....very important to feed him appropriately.


----------



## I♥️Tortoises (Apr 25, 2015)

Ssssoooooo CUTE!!!!!

this is my tortoise Eva


----------



## Dan (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## tobyandlydia (Apr 26, 2015)

jeffb said:


> cute tortoise, but keep in mind that the big strawberry hes about to eat is not good food for him, and he wont stay cute if he starts to develop deformities from improper diet....very important to feed him appropriately.


He didn't eat it, don't worry! Just size comparison


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 26, 2015)

I think a little strawberry is fine as a treat, very occasionally.


----------



## DawnH (May 4, 2015)

Okay - I was gonna say Sulcata until I saw all these photos of these precious tortoises...lol


----------



## Jacqui (May 5, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Baby Redfoot.



I love how the legs are all red and the head all yellow on this one!


----------



## Jacqui (May 5, 2015)

Which tortoise is the cutest? Well duh! All of mine!!


----------



## Jacqui (May 5, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Is this one cute enough to you?
> 
> I think so!!
> 
> ...



I like the last picture with that nose up in the air.


----------



## tortadise (May 5, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I love how the legs are all red and the head all yellow on this one!


Yep yep. Classic Suriname offspring. Waiting on them to hatch this year. The Guyana and Venezuelans have started to hatch though.


----------



## Jacqui (May 5, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yep yep. Classic Suriname offspring. Waiting on them to hatch this year. The Guyana and Venezuelans have started to hatch though.



You know it is a basic and simple look, but really nice in it's simplicity.(Yeah I know, something positive about one that is not a split scute) I might have to check into getting one or two.


----------



## DutchieAmanda (May 5, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yep yep. Classic Suriname offspring. Waiting on them to hatch this year. The Guyana and Venezuelans have started to hatch though.



@tortadise Is yellow head and red feet typical for Suriname redfoots (redfeet?)? Then my cute tort (who is very proud to have passed the 200-grams limit  ) is probably also a Suriname type?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 5, 2015)

DutchieAmanda said:


> @tortadise Is yellow head and red feet typical for Suriname redfoots (redfeet?)? Then my cute tort (who is very proud to have passed the 200-grams limit  ) is probably also a Suriname type?
> View attachment 128782


Beautiful tort.
Beautiful picture.


----------



## Carol S (May 5, 2015)

They are are so adorable!!!!


----------



## tortadise (May 5, 2015)

DutchieAmanda said:


> @tortadise Is yellow head and red feet typical for Suriname redfoots (redfeet?)? Then my cute tort (who is very proud to have passed the 200-grams limit  ) is probably also a Suriname type?
> View attachment 128782


Not necessarily. Columbians, Guyana, and Surinames can all have yellow heads. I've even seen some gran Chaco Bolivians have yellow heads. But for the most part Suriname seems to have really yellow heads and red scales on the legs.


----------

